

Show HN: Mouseover "I'm Feeling Lucky" - kgermino
https://www.google.com/#

======
tlongren
Hey, thats pretty neat! Clicking "I'm feeling doodley" lead me to this:
[https://www.google.com/doodles/louis-brailles-107th-
birthday](https://www.google.com/doodles/louis-brailles-107th-birthday)

